# Solution: To walking on ice



## MontanaResident (Jan 19, 2018)

Ingenious, simple, and cheap. I did a test walk on getting the mail and purposely walked on the slickest looking surfaces, and IT Works!!! Metal Screws are #10 and 1/2" long. Use on those old outside only boots.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 19, 2018)

I had a pair done up like that 5-6 years ago. I was at the Walmart doing a bit of shopping on the way home from the shop. I about died with those boots!

Was walking by at a brisk pace and out of the corner of my eye saw something I was needing to get. Went to stop, well my feet said nope, not on this floor bub!. Somehow in the .005 secs I went to fall I flipped over the shopping cart and nearly pulled a shelf over me as well.
Whoops!
If ever my chance to get "53k by slipping on the pee-pee at the Costco" here it was. I had 2 workers and a manager come running over to help me out, they were fully convinced that the floor buffer guy had polished the floor too much. That probably didn't help, but nope... was my own dumbass fault!


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 19, 2018)

I slipped a few years ago while walking the dog and went down hard. I thought I had broken something. Since then I have been extremely careful and tempting fate quite often. Now I can walk the pup without any risk of slipping and falling.

I miss the good ole days, when I was almost a superhero, and would bounce off the floor or ground.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 20, 2018)

I've hurt my back several times slipping on wet, red clay on construction sites over the years while trying NOT to fall down. I finally learned to just fall down as gracefully as I could instead of straining something trying to twist or turn out of the fall. On ice/snow I usually have on enough clothing/gloves etc. to just go with it and maybe get a bruise when I fall.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 21, 2018)

I've shared this with neighbors, as some of them are very elderly. At 70 or 80 a broken hip can be a death sentence. This simple trick with the screws really does solve the problem completely. I took the pup out for a long walk yesterday and not a single slip.



stillhunter said:


> I've hurt my back several times slipping on wet, red clay on construction sites over the years while trying NOT to fall down. I finally learned to just fall down as gracefully as I could instead of straining something trying to twist or turn out of the fall. On ice/snow I usually have on enough clothing/gloves etc. to just go with it and maybe get a bruise when I fall.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 10, 2018)

$17.00





$15.50






$20.00





$17.00

All the above were found on Amazon.com
Easy to wear where needed and easy to remove when not needede such as a stop at Walmart LOL.

. Al


----------

